# Video- 99 cent ring shooter



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought I was going to give everybody a day off from my videos, but I thought of a topic so I went ahead and made one anyway. I made this slingshot quite a while ago and dug it out of the mothballs for a video. I did a bit of shooting with it before I had an revelation about how to aim it, then it all fell together.
A few notes since I can never remember to say everything I want when the camera is on-- These are the the same set of tubes featured in the "Universal Means Universal" video from earlier. They hit alot harder on a ring shooter since there isn't that bit of draw lost in the front. That's my theory anyway.
As a side note to John and Jamie, if you space out the guides a little bit you can put chained rubber on this and it keeps all the strands together. Works great!





Direct link--> 1DnBGaWkN-U[/MEDIA]]Here


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Another good one. If you point the handle away from you when you draw it out you get your tubs in the same place. At least it works for me.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a good video, I like the idea of encouraging people to make their own slingshots.
The rings work really well, Ive never used them on a boardcut before but occasionally
use them on a natural If I'm using tubes. 
You have done a nice job with your slingshots, they are well designed shoot well and look 
good.
Martin


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Ringer AMMJ.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a hurricane on the video!
Sorry about that. I have a piece of foam over the mic which usually takes care of that. It was really windy.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You know, if you glue in the ring bolts turned 90 degrees (so that they are parallel to the bands), then the bands will always stay in place. Another advantage is that the rings don't block your view to the target so much.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> You know, if you glue in the ring bolts turned 90 degrees (so that they are parallel to the bands), then the bands will always stay in place. Another advantage is that the rings don't block your view to the target so much.


I sent him a pm last night saying the same thing, and there is less pull on the rings, ive never had one pull out, the bands seem to slide over the rings beetterr as well, jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JoergS said:


> You know, if you glue in the ring bolts turned 90 degrees (so that they are parallel to the bands), then the bands will always stay in place. Another advantage is that the rings don't block your view to the target so much.


Thanks Joerg, glad you're checking out my little videos. You're an insperation!
Like Jeff said, he sent me that same thing. I'll give it a try. The ring blocking the target isn't as much of a problem for me. The way I'm able to hit my target with this set-up is by aligning the bands under my eye and putting the top guide (little piece of tube) on what I want to hit.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> You know, if you glue in the ring bolts turned 90 degrees (so that they are parallel to the bands), then the bands will always stay in place. Another advantage is that the rings don't block your view to the target so much.


I sent him a pm last night saying the same thing, and there is less pull on the rings, ive never had one pull out, the bands seem to slide over the rings beetterr as well, jeff








[/quote]

This ones Pretty.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I don´t like pieces (metal rings) that can get lose and hit your eyes :-(
Anyway one on his own, take care ;-)


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Lovely little ring shooter and very impressive shooting bro!

Im on Faca's side of the fence, I know the rings will probably never come loose but I wouldn't run the risk personally!

Good job though dude! Ill have to make a catch box like that!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Way to go Mj!!!

I love watching your videos, I love the little informative and entertaining exposition before you go and kill the can!

Keep it up, I know I'll keep watching them.....videos are excellent for demonstrating shooting styles, bands, etc. As Dgui has showed us countless times.

Cheers - John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

faca said:


> I don´t like pieces (metal rings) that can get lose and hit your eyes :-(
> Anyway one on his own, take care ;-)


The way they're screwed and epoxied in it seem as unlikely to come loose as it does to break the fork off under draw.
I understand your concern though.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a few nats i have done this with.


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

nice shooter. i would not be worried about the rings coming out. i will try to do that to one of my naturals.


----------

